# Melaleuca Shampoo and "treats"? No spam, I promise!



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I shop with Melaleuca for my own personal care and household cleaning products because I'm allergic to everything else.

I just want to know if anyone has tried their dog care products and what they think of them?

I'll probably try the shampoo, rather than risk having an allergic reaction to an other brand while washing him, but the treats/vitamins are fairly expensive and I'm skeptical about how necessary they are, given that I'm already feeding top of the line food to Wembley. I am curious how big they are(training size?) and whether or not other dogs seem to like them enough to justify the price. They don't have the feeding guidelines posted on the product info page on their site, so I'd also like to know how many they recommend giving a dog per day.


----------



## TraceysMenagerie (Nov 28, 2011)

If it doesn't say how much to feed on the websight, you really should call customer service and let them no their was an oversight made. That's a very serious question, and should be addressed.
Also the person who inroled you should be able to help you with questions like that.
Good luck, and let us know what happens.
FYI, I got their dog shampoo and love it.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I was wondering when an other customer would show up. 

I know I can call them and ask them for details, but I sort of wanted some unbiased customer review as well, so I figured I'd try finding someone who's tried the products (and someone who isn't profiting directly from how much stuff I purchase monthly). The person who enrolled me is very nice, but she's very clearly a salesperson. She finds it difficult to admit when one of their products doesn't live up to the hype, which is just silly to me because there are more than enough exceptional products to keep me as a customer. I can be honest about the fact that they do have SOME stuff that isn't that great.

Anyways, I'm glad to hear the dog shampoo is worth the purchase. I think I'll get some detailed info on the "treats" before I visit the vet next week and ask the vet for an opinion. I'm mostly curious about the hip/joint formula.


----------



## TraceysMenagerie (Nov 28, 2011)

Red Fraggle said:


> I was wondering when an other customer would show up.
> 
> I know I can call them and ask them for details, but I sort of wanted some unbiased customer review as well, so I figured I'd try finding someone who's tried the products (and someone who isn't profiting directly from how much stuff I purchase monthly). The person who enrolled me is very nice, but she's very clearly a salesperson. She finds it difficult to admit when one of their products doesn't live up to the hype, which is just silly to me because there are more than enough exceptional products to keep me as a customer. I can be honest about the fact that they do have SOME stuff that isn't that great.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad to hear the dog shampoo is worth the purchase. I think I'll get some detailed info on the "treats" before I visit the vet next week and ask the vet for an opinion. I'm mostly curious about the hip/joint formula.


Sounds like a great plan, I definitley wouldn't by them if their's no product info about what's in them or how much to feed your dog. I have a service dog, and I would never ever feed her something if I don't know what it is, but that's just me.
Seeing as I sell the products my self, I know ware your enroller is coming from up to a point, but I would never try and sell someone something I hate as a consumer or that doesn't work. She may be a great sales person, but I don't agree with that tactic. Like I said, good luck, and hug your pup for me.
:wave:


----------



## Camo_2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

It looks like the ingredients and directions are up on the web site.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

lol, they are now  I did order them and my dog doesn't seem interested. He'll eat them...but he's less enthusiastic about them than he is about his regular kibbles. I'm going to send them back.


----------

